# Wyandotte Genetics?



## Sassy

I've just gotten into breeding Silver Lace Wyandottes and I am trying hard to understand all the points. Right now, all I have are some SLW from Foley's in Kentucky and I am looking for some other quality breeders to get some birds from so I don't have such a narrow gene pool to start with, but being late in the season,I figure will probably have to wait until Spring. 

My question is: What do you get when you breed a solid (white) Wyandotte to a Silver Lace Wyandotte? I see so much better quality in the solid white (and black) Wyandottes around here than I can get in the laced variety. Would careful breeding with the solid colored birds improve my SLW conformation without ruining their beautiful feather patterns? I grew up on a chicken farm with thousands of solid white leghorns and find white chickens really, really boring! 

Sassy - Arkansas Wyandottes


----------



## Mamachickof14

Sorry, can't help you but the Silver Lace Wyandottes sound beautiful!! Jen


----------



## mellie

I can't help either, but I think the lace Wyandotte are beautiful and if my husband will let me have another one, that will be what I want! Good luck with your breeding!


----------



## oakwood

You will get mismarked chicks . 
They way to improve your SLW is add a top quality rooster and choose the best of his offspring mating back the hens to their father . 
Add fresh top quality blood lines as you go on breeding . 
It is a long project and you must rehome or cull any birds that do not come up to standard . 
The self colour wyandottes ..ie .. black or white are far superior quality because the breeders do not have the extra task of breeding the perfect pattern.


----------



## carolyn28

Yes, you can breed with other feather types if you need improved conformation. it may take 3-4 generations to get that combination of silver-lacing AND improved conformation. i see the same problem up here in the NW with poor quality silver-laced birds but nice solids. The silver-laced have had a run of popularity and a lot of breeders are cranking them out and a ton of bad breeding has entered the gene pool. Not to mention increased problem with a healthy resistance to mareks. We have stopped keeping Wyandottes purchased in our area for that reason.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

I love laced birds. I am going to try to breed lacing into all of my birds. I have also been using the chicken calculator on the Internet it is free, but it is mostly written in German, and it shows you what to expect from a cross


----------



## cogburn

I'm new to them, I picked these 2 out of about 8-10 hens.. I've always liked the looks of them and cant pass up a deal. What do y'all think about them? Just curious.. 

Thanks Cog


----------



## Energyvet

In think they are beautiful. I really love the lace pattern. Got my Storeys last night so I'll be following this conversation for learning purposes.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

Sassy said:


> My question is: What do you get when you breed a solid (white) Wyandotte to a Silver Lace Wyandotte? I see so much better quality in the solid white (and black) Wyandottes around here than I can get in the laced variety. Would careful breeding with the solid colored birds improve my SLW conformation without ruining their beautiful feather patterns?
> 
> Sassy - Arkansas Wyandottes


Breeding a solid white Wyandotte to SLW would be a huge MISTAKE in my opinion, Sassy! If your current SLW do not have the proper "type" then look for another line that is the proper "type"....start with the BEST Wyandotte in terms of shape or "type" is critical from the beginning. Color is easier to fix than "type" based on my own experience. Crossing solid white over your SLW's will cause them to lose some of their brilliance in terms of the lacing. Years ago SLW breeders were very cautious of the undercolor with respect to their breeding programs. Those who used a "Single Mating" system (one line that produced both good males and females) focused on eliminating the dark slate undercolor found in this breed....or at least breeeding it as light as possible. However, if the birds were "Double Mated" (one line to produce show quality males, another line to produce show quality females) it was nearly impossible to use these fowl bred to a "Single Mated" line! The first thing I would ask the breeder of your existing stock is how they were mated...."single or double mating"? Then go from there, I can send you more information if you wish to PM me....I have some mating info that might prove useful in the breeding of SLW's if your interested!

Regards,


----------



## Energyvet

Please don't PM as I think we would all benefit from this discussion. I know I would love to talk more genetics if possible.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

Energyvet said:


> Please don't PM as I think we would all benefit from this discussion. I know I would love to talk more genetics if possible.


Well it was rather long and boring but here is a link to the breeding of SLW's I PM'd to Sassy;

http://books.google.com/books?id=ThpWAAAAMAAJ&pg=PA108&lpg=PA108&dq=breeding+silver+laced+wyandottes&source=bl&ots=mAFwh0Achq&sig=oiN64qCnkq4BaiAyNDEGEf3urQY&hl=en&sa=X&ei=zUxjUI63MqHm0gH8sIDgDQ&ved=0CC8Q6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=breeding%20silver%20laced%20wyandottes&f=false

Page 28 explains in detail how to properly breed the SLW's....I personally find the "Double Mating" method most interesting and would recommend trying it if Sassy's SLW's have dark undercolor! Single mating is obviously "easier" but you need to know how the original line was bred before going either route....just my 2 cents

PS or BTW - I used this method on another silver laced breed a few years ago with very good success!!!


----------



## Energyvet

Thank you for keeping it public! ;-)


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

Energyvet said:


> Thank you for keeping it public! ;-)


Not a problem, I have also shared my "breeding" program at another thread (I.K. Felch method)....it works for ANY and ALL breeds but requires some serious record keeping!!! Selecting a breeding method is easy, culling and knowing what birds to breed is where the "rubber meets the road" so to speak and NOT everyone has the ability or skills to make the BEST choices it can take years to make progress and one season to ruin a line!!!


----------



## Energyvet

Yes I read that too. Really appreciate your effort to explain and write it all out.  (Even if you are a muppet. Lol). Eyeroll.


----------



## outdoorsii

I just got my 6 golden laced wyandottes about 6 months ago...the 5 pullets are just starting to lay. I've always wanted silver laced too though...


----------



## Marthab53

I really like that Gold Laced Hen!


----------



## woody

I'm sorry but explain what single mating and double mating is?


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

woody said:


> I'm sorry but explain what single mating and double mating is?


Woody, Welcome to the chicken forum!

Single mating is breeding a line of fowl and getting both males and female offspring that closely resemble a standard (APA SoP) or desired attribute. Double mating is having two breeding pens of a particular breed of fowl, one that produced cockerels to meet a standard the other produces pullets to a standard. In the old days of poultry showing many exhibitors frowned upon double mating but a number of them used it to win in the shows....it is highly dependant on the breed, some dont gain any advantage from double mating.


----------



## woody

Thank you. I understand now


----------

